# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Worst local commercial?

## theilluminatedfirefly

Last year I traveled up and down the East Coast for a couple of months. In watching local TV in over 20 states I realized everyone has their own local television embarrassments. 

What do you think is the most embarrassing OKC commercial?

My vote goes for the 1-800-2-Sell-Homes people. I just saw one where she has a dog with her. The dog is dressed with some kind of humiliating court jester collar. (Which somewhat matches her own outfit, sadly.)   Every time one of their commercials comes on I pray local hotels are blocking them from out-of-town visitor's rooms.

Probably first runner up is any commercial with the guy wildly swinging his disjointed arm.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I can't stand that lady.

But the wavy-arm guy is hilarious.

----------


## kevinpate

That arm and those eyes have likely made Mr. no say no a large level of income here and elsewhere.

As for the lady and her dog ... I'd live in a car first

----------


## Martin

are we talking current or all-time, here?

'cause if we're talking all-time, nothing stacks up to the ads for oklahoma discount furniture.  thread over.

-M

----------


## andy157

> are we talking current or all-time, here?
> 
> 'cause if we're talking all-time, nothing stacks up to the ads for oklahoma discount furniture.  thread over.
> 
> -M


You do have a good point, although Linda Soundtrack would give him a run for his money.

----------


## plmccordj

I really dislike the one where the guy is shouting Fowler Dodge!  Fowler Dodge! Fowler Dodge!  The Richardson Homes "Let our family build your family's home" is another one.

----------


## redland

I vote for the new Edmond Hyundai ad where a motley collection of people just chant "Edmond Hyundai" over and over and over.

----------


## FFLady

Yep - what Redland just said.....

And then come December, the BC Clark ones get my vote every year............

----------


## jsibelius

Right now, the Edmond Hyundai gets my vote, too.  I'm grabbing for the mute button every time that thing comes on.

----------


## bandnerd

What about that old commercial that went something like this:

"But I have a BRILLIANT personality!"

That thing was running while I was in college and it looked straight out of 1985. Remember that?

What about "Are ya Christian? Are ya Single? If you're Christian AND Single..." then they would play the Oklahoma Discount Furniture and then run the Christian Singles thing agin...and then OK Discount Furniture again.

Can't stand disjointed arm man. What a looker, though. Man. He pulls me in with his buggy eyes.

But, since the advent of the DVR, I haven't been subjected to many local commercials. Except the 7-11 Icy Drink commercial with the kids in the band. One of my students was in that commercial. I give him props but wow, WOW, that girl...I couldn't stand that commercial.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> are we talking current or all-time, here?
> 
> 'cause if we're talking all-time, nothing stacks up to the ads for oklahoma discount furniture.  thread over.
> 
> -M


I hated those so much...Oh man. Linda Soundtrack and the 2sell homes lady have nothing on that place.

I even gave the stores the stinkeye when just driving by because I'd hear that crap in my head.

Grrrrr.

----------


## Jon27

> My vote goes for the 1-800-2-Sell-Homes people. I just saw one where she has a dog with her. The dog is dressed with some kind of humiliating court jester collar. (Which somewhat matches her own outfit, sadly.) Every time one of their commercials comes on I pray local hotels are blocking them from out-of-town visitor's rooms.


Oh, what is going on with them putting up two fingers when they say 2 Sell homes.  Good lord!  I wanna gouge my eyes out!

----------


## grantgeneral78

> Oh, what is going on with them putting up two fingers when they say 2 Sell homes.  Good lord!  I wanna gouge my eyes out!


I agree and to make things worse they were investigated for ripping folks off! I am surprised those sucky commercials are still on YUKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## drum4no1

I dont know if this is accurate but from what I gather the guy spent time in prison for the 1-800-no agent they had a few years ago.

----------


## jsibelius

> Probably first runner up is any commercial with the guy wildly swinging his disjointed arm.


That commercial may be local, but believe it or not, that guy gets around.  I've seen him in commercials in other areas well beyond the OKC viewing area.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

> I vote for the new Edmond Hyundai ad where a motley collection of people just chant "Edmond Hyundai" over and over and over.


It most definitely gets my vote too.  Glad I'm not the only one.

Oh yeah, I forgot about Oklahoma Discount Furniture.  Ugh!

The "brilliant personality" thing was for Wright Business School.

----------


## Prunepicker

I honestly have not watched nor listened to a commercial since 1985.  That includes the Super Bowl.  All commercials are so offensive I refuse to allow them into my brain.

----------


## jsibelius

Oh I wouldn't say that.  Some of them are quite entertaining.  But not very many of the entertaining ones are made locally.  The only exception I can think of are a few of the Fowler car dealer commercials.  And not even all of those.

----------


## solitude

> I* honestly have not watched nor listened to a commercial since 1985.*  That includes the Super Bowl.  All commercials are so offensive I refuse to allow them into my brain.


You have not seen or heard a commercial in 28 years? Yet, you can make this statement: _"All commercials are so offensive I refuse to allow them into my brain."_ How would you know? You apparently haven't seen, or heard,  a single commercial in the 21st century.

Of course, I read in another thread where you said you've voted for Alan Keyes for president in every election _since 1988_. How did you manage to do that? By the way, if you _have_ done that (which there's no way you could have) you would know his name is spelled, "Keyes" not "Keys." 

No commercials since 1985? Alan Keyes for president since 1988?

[IMG]http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/8756/bull****by3.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## namellac

At least the "2 Sell" lady in not as "plastic" as she used to be, so she has obviously had some coaching.  She has violated two of the unspoken rules of the biz though.

    1. Don't work with kids
    2. Don't work with animals.

And who's the new "old" dude with her?   He looks like the old SW Ford guy, or some other local commercial.

----------


## jsibelius

Actually, I think she's learned her lesson about working with kids.  She started with just one or two and ended up with that one commercial with the whole gang.  Some people are just desperate to get their kids on TV, who cares how?  So once they see you have kids in your commercial, they start calling and asking you to put their kids in your commercials.  But people stopped complaining about how bad the commercials were about the same time.  I have a vague idea who the guy is, and if I'm right, he's not particularly a nice guy.  Then again, I guess you can't be super nice and have a successful business in that field.

----------


## solitude

The guy with her is Wade Carter. He did car commercials and was a DJ at KOMA in the 70's.

----------


## jsibelius

Then he isn't who I thought he might be.  I cast no aspersions on the character of this Wade-person.  Never heard of him.

----------


## BradR

i can't stand the bob howard guy....i can't even watch the news because he's on more than the actual newscasters

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

About the ONLY car commercials that don't make me want to carve my eyes and ears out with a rusty spork are the Automax ones with Paul Newsom. 

He just talks about the cars...Doesn't yell.

Plus, I've met him (dad went to HS with him) and he's a really nice guy.

Doesn't mean I don't still skip his commercials.

----------


## Prunepicker

> About the ONLY car commercials that don't make me want to carve my eyes and ears out with a rusty spork are the Automax ones with Paul Newsom. 
> 
> Doesn't mean I don't still skip his commercials.


I'm horribly compulsive about commercials.  They aren't allowed to be heard or seen in our house.  Thank goodness for the MUTE and the fast forward on the DVR.  If I go to a friends house to watch a baseball game or something I'll just get up and go to the kitchen and wait for someone to yell, "it's on!"

As far as the radio goes, I have a watch with a countdown timer set to 55 seconds.

It's better to miss part of a program than see/hear any part of a commercial.

Oh, I don't want them to be done away with.  They pay for the stations and programming.  After all free enterprise is very important.  

I just refuse to watch/hear them, period.

----------


## kevinpate

> that guy gets around. I've seen him in commercials in other areas well 
> beyond the OKC viewing area.

The first time I experienced a 'local ad guy' elsewhere was in the early 90's.  I was killing time in ATL and suddenly Tom Parks was hawking Dodge vehicles on the TV.  Until that time I had just assumed he was the best face available in the Lynn Hickey stable.  I later saw him on a western KS station for the larger Dodge dealer in that area.

Folks like TP and Mr. no say no (I can never recall his name) have what folks respond to I suppose.  Gee, I wonder if Chad Stevens hawks his awful gimmicky wares for anyone other than Fowler.  Probably a nice guy but I canna stand his commercials, although I do admit his take off on Gundy did make me laugh

----------


## Prunepicker

> >
> Folks like TP and Mr. no say no (I can never recall his name) have what folks respond to I suppose.


Tom Parks is known as "One Take Tom".  He does the commercial and it's finished.  That saves the company a lot of money and them to record future commercials instead of wasting time rehearsing.

That's the way the commercial business is in music.  We go in, go over the tune once, lay down a track and start the next session.

----------


## Bobby821

> About the ONLY car commercials that don't make me want to carve my eyes and ears out with a rusty spork are the Automax ones with Paul Newsom. 
> 
> He just talks about the cars...Doesn't yell.
> 
> Plus, I've met him (dad went to HS with him) and he's a really nice guy.
> 
> Doesn't mean I don't still skip his commercials.


Where is his son Bo Newsom at these days?

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

I think 1-800 2 sell homes is by far the worst we have...also worth mentioning is the Automax commercial poorly filmed from a helicopter. The camera is so shaky it looks as if the helicopter may go down at any minute.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Where is his son Bo Newsom at these days?


Eating a cheese coney at a Sonic in Ardmore.

----------


## theilluminatedfirefly

> Tom Parks is known as "One Take Tom". He does the commercial and it's finished.


Imagine my surprise last year when I was in New Jersey and there was Tom Parks hawking cars on the local station. That dude gets around!

Not sure what to make of this clip.

----------


## Bobby821

> Eating a cheese coney at a Sonic in Ardmore.


Really you know him? I think i went to HS with his son Bo

----------


## Chefdavies

I like the late night car commericals, the guy from the place on 122nd that "the city was going to throw me in jail for my sign," statement always cracks me up.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Really you know him? I think i went to HS with his son Bo


I said I'd met Paul Newsom and I thought he was a nice guy.  I didn't say that we were pals or I knew his family.

I have no idea where his son is, I didn't even know his name until you said it.

----------


## ilovemark69

The Richardson homes commercials drive me crazy!  So does the 1-800-2-sellhomes.  At least she doesn't yell anymore!  I do like Gibson Diffee.  He's adorable.

----------


## kevinpate

I guess I'm the odd guy out .. the little girl in the Richardson ad doesn't bug me.  But I've spent a large part of my adult life around youth.  Her voice is true bliss compared to others I've heard.

----------


## oneforone

1. ICY Drink Concert (Worst commerical ever)

2. Beef Jerky Emporium (Funny yet sometimes annoying.)

3. Affordable Furniture (Annoying voices) 

4. Galleria Furniture (I will give them credit for the hot chick)

5. Fowler Honda (hilarious when you first see them annoying after awhile) 

I will give Chad Stevens credit, I met him in my old job nice guy, very friendly a true class act. His wife and kids were with him and they have been in the Fowler commericals.

My favorite (Although not local) the Watson's commericals. That chick is hot. I love her cleavage.

----------


## CrimsonOberon

> Yep - what Redland just said.....
> 
> And then come December, the BC Clark ones get my vote every year............



I can agree about the Edmond Hyundai commercials, but I have to disagree about the BC Clark jingle.  That is one of the things that lets me know Christmas is officially here, and I've heard it ever since I was barely able to crawl.  

For me, I guess it is more about the sentimentality attached to it (the song.)

----------


## dances with cameras

A few come to  mind.  
Remember:

SOUTHWEST TECHNICAL COLLEGE--"Now I got a skill--no one can take from me."

That chick who said "No, but I have a BRILLIANT personality."

WAVA--Of course, she's not reading!

The ads with George Tomek and Jack Bowen.  You know Tomek was like "This is MY gig dammit!"  Wasn't there one with Tomek in a swimming pool with some babe?

OKLAHOMA DISCOUNT FURNITURE--Need I say more?

BUT THE ULTIMATE...............MR. SPRIGG'S BARBECUE (Sprigg's barbecue, Sprigg's barbecue)
My kids sing that stupid song EVERY time we drive by that restaurant.  Of course, so do I.

BAD ADS THAT I ACTUALLY MISS:

TALL PAUL
TRUST HOUSE JEWELERS
PULL-A-PART

----------


## NativeOkie

Hi torture time again...
Allan Merrill Chevrolet route 66 Yukon.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

The Cimmaron Steakhouse commercial that starts with "YEEEE-HAWWWW!"

It airs twice every time I see it, too.

----------


## FritterGirl

> A few come to  mind.  
> Remember:
> 
> WAVA--Of course, she's not reading!


 I'm with ya on this one!




> The ads with George Tomek and Jack Bowen.  You know Tomek was like "This is MY gig dammit!"  Wasn't there one with Tomek in a swimming pool with some babe?


Multiple babes.  I think it was for some mortgage company, wasn't it?




> OKLAHOMA DISCOUNT FURNITURE--Need I say more?


Nope.




> TALL PAUL


 Hubby and I were talking about this one the other day.  What was that number... 524-3541?  Something like that?




> TRUST HOUSE JEWELERS


 Yes, dear Gloria and Jim - reigning King and Queen of late nite tv spots - have now passed on, bless 'em.  I remember them WAAAY back when they were still at French Market Mall.  The "motion" rings got me in every time.

I'm surprised this thread has made it this far with no apparent mention of *Bob Mills*   :Smiley199:  , his lovely 90s multi-colored knit sweaters, the thumb, his fake teeth, overly-coiffed hair, the new "See how much money I have" pin striped suits, and now "Dr. Angie!" (who's actually a really nice gal) 

His slogans through the years crack me up:
"The Working Man's Friend"
"Your Home's Best Friend"
...can't think of the current one, but I know there is one. 

I just put everything on the DVR, so ff through most commercial interruptions.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Close...524-1541

----------


## MrZ

Can't remember the guy's name, but he runs the no credit insurance place upstairs in Crossroads Mall across from Waldenbooks. He does the wacky arm spinny thing. Really goofy guy. I've seen him up there a couple times waving at people.

----------


## drum4no1

What about all the obnoxious Mike Munday spots with all the yelling, same sound effects and scripts.

----------


## NativeOkie

Thats it TRUST HOUSE JEWELERS.
Augggh I see them now in my mind.

That little lynn Hickey dude always in the van up in the air on a crane,
Who cares stay up there. Where is the tornado when you need one?

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> Can't remember the guy's name, but he runs the no credit insurance place upstairs in Crossroads Mall across from Waldenbooks. He does the wacky arm spinny thing. Really goofy guy. I've seen him up there a couple times waving at people.


Johnny Ross.  Our own version of Billy Mays. :Dizzy:

----------


## bornhere

> Beef Jerky Emporium (Funny yet sometimes annoying.)


There's actually something called the Beef Jerky Emporium?

----------


## solitude

Edmond Hyundai. Ugh.

----------


## oneforone

> There's actually something called the Beef Jerky Emporium?


Yes, they are located on the corner of Britton and May.  If you have Cox Cable turn on channel 53 NEWS9's newcast repeats the lastest newscast until a new newscast comes on the air. You will see that commerical and every two bit commerical know to man on there. Not to mention a few psa's that are played extremely loud.

----------


## theilluminatedfirefly

There was also a series of car commercials in the last few years, I think for a Norman car lot, that drove me crazy because the spokesman was sporting a major mullet.   Every commercial he proudly displayed his Oklahoma variation on a Donald Trump hair-do. I couldn't stand to look at it. I wanted to call him and ask him to please get a haircut from this century.

Is this the same guy in some of the commercials you guys are talking about? I can't remember which car lot he represented.

Also, I know it's a not a local commercial but it is a local company - I'm about done with the two guys in the car on the Sonic commercials. Some of the commercials were amusing, but I am over them now and they're getting on my nerves.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> There was also a series of car commercials in the last few years, I think for a Norman car lot, that drove me crazy because the spokesman was sporting a major mullet.   Every commercial he proudly displayed his Oklahoma variation on a Donald Trump hair-do. I couldn't stand to look at it. I wanted to call him and ask him to please get a haircut from this century.
> 
> Is this the same guy in some of the commercials you guys are talking about? I can't remember which car lot he represented.
> 
> Also, I know it's a not a local commercial but it is a local company - I'm about done with the two guys in the car on the Sonic commercials. Some of the commercials were amusing, but I am over them now and they're getting on my nerves.


That sounds like Brad McRae, former owner of Big Red Sports & Imports.  He's now doing commercials for Fowler Dodge, and his style is very much the same.

----------


## grantgeneral78

Gawd here is the worst....DAVID STANLEYS BOY......he looks like one of those little punching dolls dressed as a football player that you seen at the games.....I cant even stand to watch him!

----------


## kevinpate

Not a mega fan of the two guys in the Sonic commericals, but the lass and the guy who play their roles as lil' beauty and the geek still manage to crack me up most of the time.

----------


## oneforone

I forgot to mention I cannot stand the Knipplemier radio commericals. They sound like somebody's 80 year old grandmother doing Karaoke.

----------


## Lurker34

Worst radio spot out there right now is for some Heat & Air company. These people make the folks on Hee-Haw sound sophisticated. I'm "Merican" and I approve this message.

----------


## westsidesooner

Any commercial that has a siren or tone that sounds like the EBS....there was one recently but I can't remember whose it was...It should be illegal.

The diffee commercials....ok at first I thought Gibson was a cute kid, still is, but now that hes getting older they seem to be focusing on the younger brother.  Whats wrong, Gibson not cute enough anymore? And it gets worse, now every furniture commercial has either a baby or a puppy in it.....WHY?????  

And this isn't a commercial per se but the severe weather tone that Cox uses.....that basically covers up any useful weather info you might NEED to hear to save your life.  This spring our tv was still WAILING that a tornado warning was in effect although the weather service had cancelled it more than an hour before.  Unbelieveable!!!

----------


## jsibelius

> Any commercial that has a siren or tone that sounds like the EBS....there was one recently but I can't remember whose it was...It should be illegal.


I don't know which commercial you're referring to, but I agree this should not be allowed.  That tone should only be used for real emergencies and tests, and for absolutely no other reason.  Not even for news promos.  And along the same lines - radio commercials with sirens or car horns should not be allowed either.  Speaker systems are getting a lot better these days and sometimes, the sound can be incredibly realistic and not in a good way.  But I pretty much stopped listening to the radio when I got my mp3 player, so no problem there anymore - for me anyway.

----------


## drum4no1

Im not sure exactly how the FCC rule is worded but commercials that have alert tones that are close to the EAS tones or references to EAS or EBS are illegal.

----------


## zcamaro70

My submission for worst local commercial would be any local attorney commercials.  The one I really hated was the two guys, one was Conway and I forgot the other that died back in May 2006.  Those commercials from the two were always bad.

----------


## AFCM

I think the Mackie McNears commercials suck a lame duck fart, but for some reason I'm always hungry after listening to Mack describe the "most served steak in all of Oklahoma".

Me too.

LET'S GO!

----------


## FFLady

> My submission for worst local commercial would be any local attorney commercials.  The one I really hated was the two guys, one was Conway and I forgot the other that died back in May 2006.  Those commercials from the two were always bad.




Daniel....(may he RIP)....man, that guy ended up having some serious issues.....maybe those commericals he shot got to him too?? .... :Dizzy:

----------


## dances with cameras

I CANNOT believe no one has mentioned Mr. Sprigg's BBQ (Sprigg's BBQ, Sprigg's BBQ)  I didni't know R. Kelley did songs about BBQ!  The best part is:  "MEAT FALLS OFF THE BOOOOOOONE..." 

Check it out

YouTube - Mr. Spriggs BBQ

----------


## TaoMaas

> Where is his son Bo Newsom at these days?


The last I heard, Bo was living up north and was shooting a tv show for Cabela's.

----------


## westsidesooner

"Affordable Furniture.....Where the working women shop"   

Considering this is in a sleazy shopping center and RIGHT NEXT DOOR to a strip club is this really the wording they should use.  SALE ON USED MATTRESS'

----------


## amylynn5656

1. Anything involving Wava. 
2. 1-800 2 Sell Homes
3. Mathis Brothers (gotta love when they throw in that ugly dog)
4. Bob Mills (its a Cosby sweater)
5. The radio spot for some heat and air company where they reworded Johnny Cash's "Ring of Fire"

----------


## Lurker34

Ok, Wava isn't going to win any awards with her commercials, but she is truly a nice lady.

----------


## venture

800-2-Sell Homes by a long shot...i'm shocked they are back after getting caught for being a scam operation under their old name.

I would also say the local lawyer with "No one will take advantage of you, I mean No one"...like he is some mafia thug.

----------


## kevinpate

never met the lawyer in the ad, but I'd agree your perception is what is intended by the ad.  Not the worst lawyer ad I've ever seen, but also not the best.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

A few years ago, there was an injury lawyer commercial where the actual victim (maybe) was describing how she got into her accident.  It started "I was turning left from Penn onto May."  WHAT????

----------


## jsibelius

> A few years ago, there was an injury lawyer commercial where the actual victim (maybe) was describing how she got into her accident.  It started "I was turning left from Penn onto May."  WHAT????


Bwahahaha.  No wonder she was in an accident.  She didn't even know where the heck she was!

----------


## Matt

Every Integris Health commercial is an affront to God and humanity both.

----------


## sgt. pepper

> Automax ones with Paul Newsom.


i heard he was a nice person, and he seems like one. don't mean to get off the subject, but does he do an outdoor (hunting) show sometimes?

----------


## TaoMaas

> i heard he was a nice person, and he seems like one. don't mean to get off the subject, but does he do an outdoor (hunting) show sometimes?



Yeah...I think it's called "Paul Newsom's Great Outdoors".

----------


## jsibelius

> Every Integris Health commercial is an affront to God and humanity both.


There are no good hospital commercials.

Having said that, Norman Regional actually makes pretty good ones.  And Midwest Regional has one good one - where the boy talks about how dad was cooking and used something "WAAAY past the expiration date. and now he's only allowed to cook cereal."  Outside of those, NOPE.

----------


## betts

The Fowler guy, whose name I forget.  Cannot stand any commercial he is in.

----------


## kevinpate

I ADORE the Midwest City Regional kiddo.  He shills that story like an old pro

----------


## OKCMallen

Mr. Sprigg's is the best/worst.

YouTube - Mr. Spriggs BBQ

----------


## jsibelius

> I ADORE the Midwest City Regional kiddo.  He shills that story like an old pro


Too bad the rest of the MWC Regional commercials are typical hospital fare.  Using kids in them doesn't help.  In fact, ugh.  I'd rather have generic hospital dreariness.

----------


## jungllejane

edmond hyundai commercials are THE WORST

----------


## OKCDrummer77

At The Beach commercials.  There are several varieties, one with a guy trying (and failing) to sound like Arnold Schwartzenegger, and one with a girl trying to sound like ... well ... I have no idea.  Not many commercials make me dive for the mute button, but this is one of them.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Oh man...I need a stack of those foam bricks made for throwing at the TV just for when those At the Beach commercials come on.

Also...To throw at the unsuspecting mailman. He's evil and deserves a good scare.

----------


## jsibelius

Dog toys work well - at least the plush variety works.  We're constantly lobbing "baseballs" at Edmond Hyundai.  After grabbing for the mute button, of course.  At the Beach is a good one too.

----------


## CaptDave

1 - Mathis Brothers - why do they use that kid as a prop?
2 - Wava
3 - That bug-eyed guy
4 - Any personal injury lawyer or bail bond commercial

----------


## sooners83

> I CANNOT believe no one has mentioned Mr. Sprigg's BBQ (Sprigg's BBQ, Sprigg's BBQ)  I didni't know R. Kelley did songs about BBQ!  The best part is:  "MEAT FALLS OFF THE BOOOOOOONE..." 
> 
> Check it out
> 
> YouTube - Mr. Spriggs BBQ


Will Ferrell likes it - From Funny or Die:  Usually even a good commercial makes me think "Yeah, right. Of course you're saying that. You wanna sell your thing." This video makes me want to move to Oklahoma and eat Mr. Spriggs for breakfast, lunch, dinner and Taco Bell fourth meal. Enjoy the joy. 

Will Ferrell's Picks (about half way down)... Funny stuff... big time stars are even making fun of it...

----------


## plmccordj

What is up with this Marquis furniture ad?  Shouldn't that be pronounced "Mar Kee" instead of "Mar kwis"?  With this guy's hick accent, it sounds like we are not very refined  :Smile: .

----------


## BradR

i'm sure if it's their last name they can pronounce it any way they want

----------


## plmccordj

Sort of like pronouncing Miami like Miamuh?  I was told that Miami, Oklahoma is named after a tribe.  I am not sure how acurate that is.

----------


## BailJumper

I agree with the At The Beach commercials being annoying. I also hate that ad by some local attorney that looks like a used car salesman and says something to the effect "Hire us and nobody will take advantage of you, AND I MEAN NO ONE!"

----------


## Jesseda

affordable furniture, for some reason, the little girl has lack of expressions, or looks like she is being forced to to say lines, it bugs me to much.

----------


## westsidesooner

"where the working women shop"......that line always makes me laugh considering they are/were (since it burned down) next to an adult nightclub.

----------


## gmwise

They closing down now. "to go fishing"

----------


## Jesseda

when my sister came down to visit, she laughed at this one furniture commercial, for hooker furniture. She was laughing saying she wants to go see what a good hooker bed looks like. Does anyone else know what im talking about, they still play a commerical for hooker furniture every now and then. I can just see it now, telling my friends common over and look at my new hooker furniture!

----------


## drumsncode

For me, it's currently the Edmond Hyundai commercials with Randy Colton chanting "Edmund Hyundai" ad nauseum.  I like Randy; he's got a killer sense of humor, but sometimes he jumps the shark.  I have muted that commercial for weeks.

I kinda like the "Toad Rage" ones though, it's creative if nothing else.

----------


## BailJumper

How about "let my daddy build your home."

----------


## Platemaker

> How about "let my daddy build your home."



DEAD RIGHT!!!!....but The old Systems Plus commercial is close...

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> For me, it's currently the Edmond Hyundai commercials with Randy Colton chanting "Edmund Hyundai" ad nauseum.


Ugh.  How could I forget that one (blocked it out maybe?)  That one pollutes the radio waves too.

----------


## westsidesooner

> Hi torture time again...
> Allan Merrill Chevrolet route 66 Yukon.





> What about all the obnoxious Mike Munday spots with all the yelling, same sound effects and scripts.





> Thats it TRUST HOUSE JEWELERS.
> Augggh I see them now in my mind.





> Every Integris Health commercial .





> At The Beach commercials.  There are several varieties, one with a guy trying (and failing) to sound like Arnold Schwartzenegger, and one with a girl trying to sound like ... well ... I have no idea.  Not many commercials make me dive for the mute button, but this is one of them.



Funny how bad some of these commercials were and yet we remember them. 
The "torture time" ads were my dads favorite.  
I have and always will boycott buisness' that use Mike Monday.  
Trust House Jewlers ....I'd forgotten about those. 
Integris health..."I find it kind of funny, I find it kind of sad.  *The dreams in which I'm dying are the best I've ever had*."  WTF??? Now Im depressed. 
At the Beach....Give me some foam bricks to throw at the tv when this one comes on too.  How many people can they insult in one ad? 
Tall Paul.....classic. 

I know this isnt local but not worthy of its own thread either.  Enzyete...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqffNjcxMDgTry explaining what the women are whispering to each other (about santa)to a small child.  "Chuuby Santa" & "the joy of the gift that keeps on giving"   :Ohno:  Smilin Bob creeps me out bigtime, and those must be some lonely women.

----------


## soonerfan21

why do people insist on having their kids in the commercial?  The Sooner Copy Machines - every Sunday without fail and several times during the morning.  That girl's voice is like fingernails on a chalkboard and the little boy looks ridiculous.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Integris health..."I find it kind of funny, I find it kind of sad.  *The dreams in which I'm dying are the best I've ever had*."  WTF??? Now Im depressed.


I find that particular commercial hard to watch because it hits too close to home.  I don't know if any of you are American Idol fans, but one of the contestants sang "Mad World" in last week's round.

----------


## Matt

"Mad World" needs to go away forever.  Great song, but it's been whored out so many times since Donnie Darko it's not even funny.

----------


## oneforone

INTEGRIS has always been known for producing tear jerk commercials. I know the one about Ford Humpreys and the cochlear implants put many parents I know in tears with the line "Ford heard his father's voice for the first time."

----------


## kevinpate

raises hand, more than once.

----------


## scootinger

> That sounds like Brad McRae, former owner of Big Red Sports & Imports.  He's now doing commercials for Fowler Dodge, and his style is very much the same.


Geeze, I can't $&*@ing stand those obnoxious Fowler Dodge commercials. It seems like every Dodge dealer has annoying advertising for some odd reason....David Stanley Dodge has somewhat annoying ads too, but not so much as Fowler Dodge. Hopefully they'll put Chrysler out of its misery soon, and we won't have to put up with these ads anymore.  :Wink:

----------


## TaoMaas

I know this thread is supposed to be about the worst commercials, but is anyone else enjoying this latest round of AT&T commercials with Bill Kurtis?  I love the "in your face" attitude that Bill gives Andy Roddick and Floyd Mayweather.  Nice twist!  LOL

----------


## Jesseda

what about wheelers meat market ( quality is one thing we wont cut at wheelers meat market) thats a good saying or a bad saying?  I like good quality cut meats myself. so what do they cut if they dont cut quality meat? hmmmm

----------


## westsidesooner

The Richardsons are probably a really nice family.  So I don't want this to sound like an attack, but damn......their new commercial is just weird.  Its animated and goes something like this

Animated little girl: "Let our family build your families home" 

then music and a (song?)

la la la la la la la la
la la la la la la la la 
la la la la la la la la 
la la la la la la la la 
la la la la la la la la

All this while watching an animated commercial that makes me think someone slipped a hit of acid in my tea.  Theres dancing flowers, a melting jello looking house and lots of  :K Bunny:   :K Bunny:   :K Bunny:   :K Bunny:   :K Bunny: 

Bunnies

----------


## FFLady

LOL!!!!! Westside - I wondered how long it would take for the "new" Richardson format to make it on her!!!!  You nailed the description of it perfectly....

----------


## kmf563

I agree with all of the above. I would never buy a car from Edmond Hyundai just for the sheer hatred of his commercials. I want to punch that guy. Quit making your own commercials!!! 

I also would never walk into an At The Beach. 

My new favorite to hate is that commercial for Visa where the Dad takes his kids to the aquarium and the song Tuesday Afternoon is playing. I'm thinking dad taking LSD before calling into work to take the kids to look at fish probably isn't the best commercial to promote using your Visa.

----------


## DaveSkater

Hahaha, I just stumbed on this thread. 
Edmond hundai edmond hundai edmond hundai! Makes me want to go wash me ears out with a shotgun.

And on the radio, "It can only be Jarreds." OMG I almost ran my car in the ditch trying to hit mute on that one before. 

Do you bundle? For shundle! Ack!

I love the BC Clarks christmas tho. Lets you know Xmas is here. Most sales are after Christmas, but Clarks is just before.....

David Garret law firm is awful. 
So is 2 sell homes. Scammers.....

Anyone yelling the whole commercial gets the mute thrown at them, Billy Mays esp... 

It was nice to get confirmation that Vince was a criminal..... beat up a whore's face for biting his tongue. She was probably sick of hearing him on her TV and was trying to do everyone a favor....

Are you in good hands? Allstate good hands. Boy, I'd like to punch that dude in the neck.

Any aflac duck quacking geiko gecko having idiocy has to go too.... stupid.

----------


## jsibelius

I've decided I can't stand any commercial that jigsaws together a bunch of different people singing the jingle so it ends up in a long line of one jingle.  Edmond Hyundai was doing it for a while (and made me grateful for the idiot in the club to come back), and BC Clark has a version or two.  Ugh.  And while Subway isn't exactly a local commercial, they're doing it too and I'm about ready to tear my hair out.

----------


## Easy180

My vote goes to either of the same two MidFirst commercials that aired on every Thunder break for four months straight

----------


## kevinpate

> the "new" Richardson format 

I'm certain they are very nice people, but if they were to go kick their ad folks, hard, I'd consider helping 'foot' their legal expenses.

----------


## FFLady

Oh, and ALL of the Firelake Casino ones....especially the construction worker who is daydreaming of being at a concert, and ends up with his arm around one of the workers -Dudes' like, man, what are you doing? lol then there is Betty who is having her hair "did" underneath the dryer - having a Sr. moment and pulling a slot machine arm.....

Those commercials give me a fever............

----------


## jstanthrnme

I can't stand the Falcone's commercials. 
And I can't say any of the casino commercials are good.
Also, the local network promos..."We'll keep you ahead of the storm"...

those make me think I could have aced majoring in advertising.

----------


## LM401

I agree with the BC Clark comments. I wish they would go back to jingle without piecing together a bunch of annoying people singing it. I moved away for awhile and I was really homesick. I was driving into town for the holidays and that jingle came on...aaah I was home.

----------


## the_Mont

> My vote goes to either of the same two MidFirst commercials that aired on every Thunder break for four months straight


For some reason I think that red-headed chick is really hot.

----------


## westsidesooner

This is by no means a local commercial but its so disturbing I thought I'd throw it out there......since I couldn't find a worst national commercial.  This has got to scare the snot outta lil kids.  Personally I laugh everytime I see it after watching my sister cringe in horror while watching it.  Notice how all the forrest creatures still have tire marks on them after they get up.  

YouTube - The Michelin Man helps motorists stop shorter TV Commercial

----------


## Bigrayok

The Integris and St. Anthony commercials are creepy and depressing. I do not like the Mathis Brothers commercials with the kids or the dog. The Marco Palumbo Lawyer commercial is stupid. I liked Daniels and Conways commercials, I thought they were creative and funny. Anyone remember the Brown(e) Furniture commercials from Shawnee. I always thought the spokesperson was going to fall asleep before the commerical was over. The Spencer Daniels clothing commercials have become better than when they first started. Anyone remember "Sonic. Best eatin in town, up and down, all around"? I used to love Alan Merril's commercials. I can do a good imitation of him. I use to watch Trust House Theater. She used to talk about her big mamous or something like that. Remember the cowboy that used to do the Credit Jewelry commercials? He started out advertising Cronkite Beef.

 I have a question related to Amy McKree from Channel 9. Was she on a Tan & Tone America commercial in a Bikini when she first came back to Oklahoma City from Amarillo? I remember when she first went on Channel 9 there was a Tan & Tone commercial with a blonde in a bikini that looked a lot like her. I know about the famous pink bikini picture by the river that is on the web, but I have always wondered if that was her on the commercial. 

Bigray in Ok

----------


## Matt

> I have a question related to Amy McKree from Channel 9. Was she on a Tan & Tone America commercial in a Bikini when she first came back to Oklahoma City from Amarillo? I remember when she first went on Channel 9 there was a Tan & Tone commercial with a blonde in a bikini that looked a lot like her. I know about the famous pink bikini picture by the river that is on the web, but I have always wondered if that was her on the commercial.


Was it kind of a sparkly blue bikini?  Because if so, I remember that commercial as well and the chick in that commercial was approximately three million times hotter than Amy McRee.

----------


## mugofbeer

Oh, geez!  I'd forgotten about Awwen Mewwiwl and the 40 acres of cars he forgot he had out back.

----------


## FFLady

And now - the "new" Eskimo Joe's commercial.............

----------


## decepticobra

what about the car commercial about 10 years ago.

" Norman...oohhhhhhh,..Norman...oohhhhhh,...Norman..  .on the mile of carrrrssssss"

That jingle is forever permeated in my brain. DOH!!!

----------


## Bunty

How are the new Linda Soundtrac commercials coming along for being bad?

----------


## OKCDrummer77

Channel 4 has a spot plugging the snow tubing at the Brick.  It starts with a series of clips of children screaming.  It's ear-splitting, comes on without warning, and is too short to even reach for the mute button.

----------


## westsidesooner

Two new ones that send me diving for the remote.  Again the Richadson homes commercial......now everytime I watch it I concentrate on the mans upper lip that never moves.....botox anyone?

And the new Staples commercial..."*WOW, THATS A LOW PRICE*".....usually played twice, back to back.  Wow thats an annoying commercial.

----------


## Debzkidz

My vote is for ANY Richardson home commercial.  I can't stand them.  I'm sure they are nice people, and probably build very lovely homes, but I'd live in a tent before I'd buy one of their houses because I find those commercials so offensive.  I basically hate any local commercial that uses the business owners kids.  It's just cheezy.

----------


## Matt

The Richardson Homes commercials are without a doubt the worst things ever to be perpetrated on the good people of Oklahoma City.

I'm not saying I would go so far as to *wish harm* on that ugly, monotone sap and that moonfaced-daughter of his (what the H is *with* that kid, anyway?), but if they were both to, say, come down with some sort of ailment which would leave them with the inability to use their faces or voices to sell their houses on TV, ever again, well, let's just say I wouldn't exactly be shedding any tears.

----------


## rcjunkie

> The Richardson Homes commercials are without a doubt the worst things ever to be perpetrated on the good people of Oklahoma City.
> 
> I'm not saying I would go so far as to *wish harm* on that ugly, monotone sap and that moonfaced-daughter of his (what the H is *with* that kid, anyway?), but if they were both to, say, come down with some sort of ailment which would leave them with the inability to use their faces or voices to sell their houses on TV, ever again, well, let's just say I wouldn't exactly be shedding any tears.



Without a doubt this is the most rude, hateful, nasty and mean spirited thing that's has ever been posted on OKCTALK. 

Do you say these hateful things to minimize your short comings or are you just a total A$$.

I bet your mom and dad are so proud of you.

----------


## westsidesooner

I agree with RC....

It's one thing not to like there commercials, and I, like others don't like it when children are used to sell a product by their parents (diffee), but to make fun of the little girl is just rude.  Real classy Matt!!

----------


## Matt

Meh.  They're using her to sell their crap; she's fair game for ridicule as far as I'm concerned.  I get the heebie-jeebies every time I hear the "letouwfamiwybiuwdyouwfamiwy'shome" line, for reals.  I wouldn't let her family build my family's anything.  Unless it was some sort of device that would block their own commercials from appearing on my TV.

----------


## Thunder

Maybe the kids want to be on tv to be kool?  Ever think about that?  If I had a parent that do commercials for their business, I'd want to be in them.

----------


## FFLady

:Biggrin: .........and then there is *Brandon's Here For You....*.....the little boy, (the son I am assuming), throwing his cuteness in front of the cam....his parents look soooooo proud of him. I'm sure they have the right to be, but it sure seems advertisement in the metro area is being performed by the kids....

I would have to draw the line at Norman Nobody teaching his kid to be a Nobody !

----------


## flippity

anything with screeching brakes, car horns or sirens.  
Danny Williams on the hearing aid commercials
Jack Elliott and Al Eschbach Othello's commercials.  I can tell they're just reading off cards and voice tracked it separately and then edited it together.  Horrible.

----------


## Bigrayok

The Oklahoma Lottery is running commercials with school kids thanking the lottery for money for education. I think this is tacky. The kids in the commercials can not even buy lottery tickets. I know school kids benefit from a lot of things adults do, but the lottery commercials are creepy to me.

Bigray in Ok

----------


## Dustin

The newest RH commercial is not that bad people..

----------


## Dustin

The one that drives me crazy is the furniture commercial with the decrepid man that talks....... really......slow.  I think it's a Marquis furniture commercial.  Not sure though.

----------


## Debzkidz

It's Brown Furniture.  It's terrible.  That guy sounds like he's about to die.  When I first saw the commercial, I thought he was advertising a funeral home.

----------


## kevinpate

One might at least consider that the existence of a physical impediment, whether speech or hearing or otherwise centered, should not preclude folks from living full and normal lives, or from promoting a family business.

Sheesh, next thing you know there will be a multi-page thread focused primarily on who possesses the more attractive appearance amongst female staff at the local tv stations.

 :Dizzy:

----------


## sam greenroyd

> Meh.  They're using her to sell their crap; she's fair game for ridicule as far as I'm concerned.  I get the heebie-jeebies every time I hear the "letouwfamiwybiuwdyouwfamiwy'shome" line, for reals.  I wouldn't let her family build my family's anything.  Unless it was some sort of device that would block their own commercials from appearing on my TV.


I hear from a source that as a child she had a hearing defect that caused a speech impediment. May not be true, but thats the story.

----------


## Uncle Slayton

I don't know if the Platt College commercials are local or not, but they're excruciating, and whoever writes their slogans and the rest of the commercial narrative should be fired and sued.  First it was "sound and solid", which sounds like the aftermath of a Taco Bell dinner, now it's that "you will be ready, you will be needed, and you *will* believe."  

The culinary arts part of the Platt commercial where the students learn how to use both spices AND ingredients??  Oy...

And anything by Bobbie Burbridge Lane.  Her patronizingly moralistic radio segments are nausea inducing.

----------


## stick47

The Chayse Insurance couple use their daughter and that commercial is great. Been the same since Chayse started airing them several years ago. 

Ads that really bother me are any kind that have a bell ("ding!") at the end. 
I get the urge to go look in the mirror when I hear that bell and verify that I'm not Pavlovs' dog. Speak about talking down to your audience!

----------


## oneforone

How about anything with a Barry Switzer (or any OU Has been for that matter) Endorsement.

----------


## rcjunkie

> How about anything with a Barry Switzer (or any OU Has been for that matter) Endorsement.


Why do some people hate winners!! (let me guess Aggie or Longhorn).

----------


## mugofbeer

> How about anything with a Barry Switzer (or any OU Has been for that matter) Endorsement.


Barry Switzer came from a childhood of virtually nothing and had less than you could likely imagine, was able to cast off a path that leads most people to the trailer park or prison, totally made himself into one of the most successful college football coaches in history.  He also helped his brother, who also had the childhood of nothing to also be a success in life.  Barry Switzer most certainly has his faults but he has turned absolutely nothing into lifetime achievment and is far more of a success than you or I will ever be.  

Envy and willfull ignorance are truly ugly things.

----------


## ultimatesooner

forgot the business but we saw one last night where there was a big fat harry dude with no shirt breast feeding a baby.

I was half asleep and had to ask the gf if she saw it or I was hullicinating

I think it was for a weight loss place or something

----------


## nik4411

haha, that sounds disturbing.

whats up with the cattleman's commercial i see lately? it's not that the ad is bad, it just seems old. like it was shot it 1988 and they still use it.

----------


## oneforone

> forgot the business but we saw one last night where there was a big fat harry dude with no shirt breast feeding a baby.
> 
> I was half asleep and had to ask the gf if she saw it or I was hullicinating
> 
> I think it was for a weight loss place or something


The commerical is for Shape Fitness.

----------


## Matt

God bless/damn (circle one) YouTube.

----------


## kevinpate

> haha, that sounds disturbing.
> 
> whats up with the cattleman's commercial i see lately? it's not that the ad is bad, it just seems old. like it was shot it 1988 and they still use it.


It may have been.  But if yer wantin' to create a sense of going back in time, not a bad ploy to use the everything old is new again approach

----------


## westsidesooner

Ok....another one that really gets under my skin.  

The Furgeson commercials featuring Donny in the "prices on the greound" play from American Idol....

The worst part about this commercial is that I actually know someone named Donny whos voice is every bit as annoying as the guy on the commercial.  Lord help the people who decide to buy a car based on these ads.

----------


## kevinpate

Donny .... Chad ... Donny .... Chad ... Donny .... Chad ... Donny .... Chad ... Donny .... Chad ... Donny .... Chad ... Donny .... Chad ... Donny .... Chad ... Donny .... Chad ...  :Whiteflag1:

----------


## Matt

> Not a mega fan of the two guys in the Sonic commericals, but the lass and the guy who play their roles as lil' beauty and the geek still manage to crack me up most of the time.


Sorry to break it to you, but they split up and the geek has since remarried, grown a beard, had a couple kids, and is now driving a minivan:



No idea what happened to the "lass."  She's probably a crack whore somewhere by now.

----------


## kevinpate

> Sorry to break it to you, but they split up and the geek has since remarried, grown a beard, had a couple kids, and is now driving a minivan:
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what happened to the "lass."  She's probably a crack whore somewhere by now.



And that lasses and laddies is why you should nevah, evah buy a minivan.
How sad.

----------


## mrbob

Bob Mills and those sweater vest. Where in the hell do you find a pink and green vest, let alone where them. How can we do that, ask your saleman. We don't care Mr Mills how you did it. Get a new line.

----------


## Debzkidz

Just saw one the other day that was really bad.  I think its for Life Tel, or something like that.  Its the one where they show some goofy looking guy, wearing a sweat band and some Richard Simmons looking shorts.  He's dusting his house, and they say "Jim is clean man, and when things are clean, Jim can see things more clearly", as he's smelling his armpits.  Nasty.  I have no idea what this has to do with phone service, but I just can't stand that commercial.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Sorry to break it to you, but they split up and the geek has since remarried, grown a beard, had a couple kids, and is now driving a minivan:
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what happened to the "lass."  She's probably a crack whore somewhere by now.


It never works out when women marry their gay friend who hasn't come out of the closet yet.

----------


## sam greenroyd

> Bob Mills and those sweater vest. Where in the hell do you find a pink and green vest, let alone where them. How can we do that, ask your saleman. We don't care Mr Mills how you did it. Get a new line.


That is a pretty weak com. to show a 200.00 chair for 600.00 and tell ya he'll throw in the second one free (what a deal! )

----------


## HawkTeflon

1.) Any local furniture ad: Why do you feel the need to show us a child or your puppy? That doesn't make me want to buy your furniture. If you DO put them in the commercial, make sure they're quiet! There was one not too long ago where the Mathis Brothers brothers were holding a "peeping" baby. Just kept going "PEEP ... peep ... PEEP"

2.) Uptown Thrift. Just ... no...

----------


## westsidesooner

Two more commercials I'll add to the list that really bug me

#1: *The Oklahoma lottery commercial* that features the kids telling what the $300,000,000 that the lottery has taken in could provide for the schools.  They mention:

75,000 coputers
90,000 swing sets
1.5 million library books
5.4 million basketballs
and
1,500 school buses

I got to thinking that the school buses must be pretty pricey, so I did the math.....here's how those items break down

$4,000 per computer
$3,333 per swing set
$200    per library book
$55.55 per basketball
and 
$200,000 per school bus

It's no wonder the schools are running out of money...surely someone should have checked these prices before making the commercial.  For comparrison heres another couple of buses I found for less than $200,000 





I don't remember the buses being that nice when I went to school!!!!!

..................................................  ..................................................  ....

#2 *Integris sleep disorder commercial*

In this commercial the man is having trouble sleeping so he gets up (while his wife i sleeping soundly in the bed) then turns on the lights, eats, turns on the tv, sits on wifes side of the bed, paces around the room then eventually lays down at the foot of the bed forcing the wife to nearly get pushed out of bed.  

I don't know about you but to me this looks awfully frickin rude!!!   lol  Wife should throw a book at him and tell him to sleep on the couch.

----------


## Dustin

> 1.) Any local furniture ad: Why do you feel the need to show us a child or your puppy? That doesn't make me want to buy your furniture. If you DO put them in the commercial, make sure they're quiet! There was one not too long ago where the Mathis Brothers brothers were holding a "peeping" baby. Just kept going "PEEP ... peep ... PEEP"
> 
> 2.) Uptown Thrift. Just ... no...


Uptown Thrift!!!  Jeezus..  I want to shoot myself everytime that commercial comes on.. "WE HAVE THE KEY TO SET YOU FREE!!"

----------


## Jethrol

I'm going to smash something if I hear that gay ass Cox Communications song.  They spam that **** during every Thunder game and it's annoying as ****!

----------


## AAC2005

> Two more commercials I'll add to the list that really bug me
> 
> #1: *The Oklahoma lottery commercial* that features the kids telling what the $300,000,000 that the lottery has taken in could provide for the schools.


The lottery commercial is especially annoying when it's played at 6:45 in the morning...definitely in the "nails on chalkboard" category.

----------


## metro

It's not a local commercial, but that "NewCarNewCar.com" commercial is ridiculous.

----------


## possumfritter

Bargain Betty (if that's local).

----------


## metro

yes, that commercial is local.  Has anyone else seen the "newcarnewcardotcom" commercials?

----------


## kevinpate

> yes, that commercial is local.  Has anyone else seen the "newcarnewcardotcom" commercials?


is that the one that ends in awful green background and an 'extra in an old revenge of the nerds looking' chap stamping approved, approved, approved?

I dvr so much now I don't tend to see many commercials except when I stop the ff too soon

----------


## FFLady

> yes, that commercial is local.  Has anyone else seen the "newcarnewcardotcom" commercials?


Ditto on that being annoying Metro.....and I mean BIG TIME annoying.....

----------


## kelly73099

The Sooner Copy commercials - not only is the guy a sleaze IRL, I hate any commercial that pimps out the owners kids.

----------


## smooth

> The Sooner Copy commercials - not only is the guy a sleaze IRL, I hate any commercial that pimps out the owners kids.


Last time I checked, the little girl was not a prostitute and the owner was not a pimp.

----------


## metro

> The Sooner Copy commercials - not only is the guy a sleaze IRL, I hate any commercial that pimps out the owners kids.


Speaking of, Richardson Homes commercial. Geez, please hire some regular actors.

----------


## dmoor82

How about any furniture commercial w/ Johnny Ross flailing his arm around like a windmill!!! or The Richardson Homes commercials-that little girl that sounds like she did 5-6 yrs ago! Have our family build your family's home.LOL

----------


## Dustin

> How about any furniture commercial w/ Johnny Ross flailing his arm around like a windmill!!! or The Richardson Homes commercials-that little girl that sounds like she did 5-6 yrs ago! Have our family build your family's home.LOL


Her voice has matured since then.. still annoying as hell though.

----------


## decepticobra

any mathis brothers commercial reminds me of the time back in the early 80s when bill mathis made local headlines by inserting a hamster inside a condom and well,..eventually had to see a doctor to have it removed from inside of him, ahem.

----------


## decepticobra

what about the annoying commercials for "Empire Today"? The service that sells carpet and tile for your home and has the old man doing the voiceover announcement with his whispy little way he speaks.

then at the end of the commercial theres that lady singing in her best 1940s-esque tone at the top of her lungs..."call 1-800-588-2300...EMMMPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRREEEEEEE".....  .

then the old man immediately follows by saying ...."..today"

----------


## soonerfangirl

How about the Rise & Shine Oklahoma commercial with David Payne running across all those stupid fake backgrounds?

----------


## decepticobra

> Remember the cowboy that used to do the Credit Jewelry commercials?


yeaah, those were annoying, but i still kinda miss them. those were kinda long commercials too. hed be riding his horse and in the background it would play some cheesy song...i think it was "thats what friends are for" by dionne warwick..i dont know.

but hed be talking to you, like you was his long lost friend he aint seen since the shootout at the ponderosa, and the next thing you know hes telling you that anyone can get jewelry regardless if they even have one red cent to their name.

----------


## dmoor82

Remember The old Del Rancho commercials? The little kid come thru The doors like he's in a Western and say's- Steak sandwich supreme!

----------


## smooth

> Remember The old Del Rancho commercials? The little kid come thru The doors like he's in a Western and say's- Steak sandwich supreme!


It still runs. Plus, he said "Steak sandwich supweme." It's odd. Not many people put that kid down, but do the girl from Richardson Homes fairly frequently. My how times change... What a shame.

----------


## Bigrayok

The Del Rancho commercials were a spoof on the James Coburn beer commercials. Or was it malt liquor? I do not remember the brand. The Uptown Thrift Store commercial is so stupid I think it is kind of funny. There is a radio commercial I hear on AOL Radio for a company that leases college text books that talks about how one can save "a buttload of cash". I do not like this expression and think it is crude. It is hard enough to try to teach young people to use professional language in the work place without commercials like that. I have always enjoyed locally produced commercials even if they are annoying. Remember Pee Wee Dalton's boots? He would say at the end of the commercial "Please come see us". Remember "Hi, I am Tom Padgam". I used to jump out of my skin when those commercials come on.

One irritant of television commercials is when the commercial comes on and it is much louder than the other programming. I wish the television stations would do something about this. 

Bigray in Ok

----------


## FFLady

> Remember The old Del Rancho commercials? The little kid come thru The doors like he's in a Western and say's- Steak sandwich supreme!



That is supposedly Jack Elliott (KYIS AM DJ)....

----------


## Bigrayok

I have heard the Jack Elliot story but when the commercial came out the boy was supposed to be the brother of a girl I went to school with at Putnam City West whose name was, get this-Pepper Minton. Her family was connected to an advertising firm called Kaiser & Kaiser, I believe. Maybe jack Elliot grew up with a different name.

Bigray in Ok

----------


## dmoor82

Are Ya Christian? Are Ya single?    LOL! any1 remember this commercial?

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Isn't Jack Elliot from Chicago?

----------


## RealJimbo

> The Oklahoma Lottery is running commercials with school kids thanking the lottery for money for education. I think this is tacky. The kids in the commercials can not even buy lottery tickets. I know school kids benefit from a lot of things adults do, but the lottery commercials are creepy to me.
> 
> Bigray in Ok


Yep, Bigray, to me the irony of this commercial is that maybe $30 million could buy all those things, but they can't tell us what really was bought with that money.

----------


## RealJimbo

I read through the entire thread.  Nobody specifically mentioned the Norman Nobody commercial where he promises that if they give you lowest price on a new Chrysler Jeep or Dodge, they will GIVE you the car free...DOO DAH!  It makes me ill and might even be offensive to some.  I actually ALWAYS turn off the radio when I hear the start of the commercial.  Randy Colton is a funny guy, if he is doing stand-up, but he's too stiff and rehearsed on tape.

----------


## decepticobra

Remember the Penny Auto Parts commercials...the customer would walk in and ask if they had a part on stock that he needed, and out of nowhere, someone would throw lug wrench, oil filter, or other auto part at the clerk at the desk who would catch it and present it to the customer.

----------


## AAC2005

> I'm going to smash something if I hear that gay ass Cox Communications song.


To expand on that point: If Cox had some viable competition in this market, I probably wouldn't mind (as much) seeing their commercials four times an hour...on my already-too-expensive Cox cable system...when the Cox digital cable box isn't busy shutting itself off for no apparent reason and taking five minutes or more to reboot, while listening to my mother-in-law complain about how she hates our television when there's a perfectly good one available in the guest bedroom where she sleeps, but she has no problem hogging the main one in the living room while the cable box _is_ working...sandwiched in between endless ads for medicines that will cure whatever's ailing you (especially depression), if the side effects don't kill you first...whew.

In any event, I'm not familiar with the "gay ass song" you're talking about, so my ignorance must be paying off, LOL! :Dizzy:

----------


## Bigrayok

> To expand on that point: If Cox had some viable competition in this market, I probably wouldn't mind (as much) seeing their commercials four times an hour...on my already-too-expensive Cox cable system...when the Cox digital cable box isn't busy shutting itself off for no apparent reason and taking five minutes or more to reboot, while listening to my mother-in-law complain about how she hates our television when there's a perfectly good one available in the guest bedroom where she sleeps, but she has no problem hogging the main one in the living room while the cable box _is_ working...sandwiched in between endless ads for medicines that will cure whatever's ailing you (especially depression), if the side effects don't kill you first...whew.
> 
> In any event, I'm not familiar with the "gay ass song" you're talking about, so my ignorance must be paying off, LOL!


"I look up to you..."

Bigray in Ok

----------


## AAC2005

Okay, I just looked it up on Cox's website...I concede to Jethrol's description of the song.  :Doh:  My sympathies to the Thunder fans who have to be punished with this at an increased volume.

(My wife thinks the little kid imitating the repair guy is adorable, though!)

----------


## okcarch

The fat guy breastfeeding a baby. That is so disturbing. I think it's for a gym...I never find out because I change the channel.

----------


## mireaux

remember the local ad from the mid 1980s about drunk driving. featured two hillibilly redneck lookin dudes sitting together in a pickup truck singing "good ole boys dont drink and drive....good ole boys dont drink and drive....and thats a fact!"

----------


## mireaux

i always thought the way KOCO ended each newscast back in the 1980s was sooo velveeta cheesy....everyone was shown making this silly hand gesture by placing their index finger and thumb together forming a letter "O", with their remaning three fingers extended as if to somehow form a letter "K"...like OK, for Oklahoma.

only thing cheesier than that was that saturday morning childrens show they had with the old man dressed up like a circus clown with the hand puppet made from a dirty, old used sock.

----------


## braums manager

discount remodelers nuff said

----------


## corpsman

"Super" Ed Cox, Ed Cox TV & Appliance.

----------


## Hammondjam

> only thing cheesier than that was that saturday morning childrens show they had with the old man dressed up like a circus clown with the hand puppet made from a dirty, old used sock.


C'mon, you aren't gonna pick on HoHo and Pokey the Puppet, are you?   :Omg:  HoHo was a nice guy that used to go out and visit hospitalized kids and old people in nursing homes on his own time. My first wife used to babysit his grandkids and she said he was truly a good guy, on and off camera. His show was done live so there was some comedic moments that only the adults would get. Anybody remember when the Tempest Levitator would malfunction(tape would break)?

Pokey wasn't dirty...that was the color of the sock before he was "born".  Other than picking on Jeannie(the REAL dog) incessantly, he was a nice guy...er..puppet too(except for ONE night at the Wilshire Club when he clearly had too many drinks and tried to pick up a pair of hose...with the lady still in them).   :Kicking:

----------


## Mr. T in OKC

Mr. Spriggs BBQ.  Not widely played, but memorable.

YouTube - Full Length Mr. Spriggs Bar B Q commercial

----------


## Dustin

> Mr. Spriggs BBQ.  Not widely played, but memorable.
> 
> YouTube - Full Length Mr. Spriggs Bar B Q commercial


DANG 200,000 views on YT.. People must like that commercial!

----------


## corpsman

> DANG 200,000 views on YT.. People must like that commercial!


That or either there's a bathroom wall scribble "For a good laugh go to............. :Omg:

----------


## gmwise

> discount remodelers nuff said


YES!! GOD YES!!
The "impressionist" is someone who needs to get "boot to the head".

Yes that was a bit loud ,but I will damn sure not hire them and will call them as to why...lol

----------


## Matt

> Mr. Spriggs BBQ.  Not widely played, but memorable.
> 
> YouTube - Full Length Mr. Spriggs Bar B Q commercial


Are you sure you didn't mean to put this the "_Best_ local commercial" thread, instead?

----------


## Mr. T in OKC

> DANG 200,000 views on YT.. People must like that commercial!


It was actually shown on _The Soup_ on E!

----------


## CrimsonOberon

> Are you sure you didn't mean to put this the "_Best_ local commercial" thread, instead?


True.

I never wanted to make love to bbq before, but that song has me thinking about it.

Wait...

----------


## gen70

I know that this commercial is national but, " 5 dollar... 5 dollar foot-longs" makes me want to do something wrong when I hear it.  (Please get it out of my head)

----------


## gmwise

EVERY TIME I hear it, it makes me think of the movie"Full metal jacket".
Which doesnt help sell the sub to me.

----------


## redrunner

Anyone seen the commercials from My Dentist?  The one with the senior citizen and short animated character running on the treadmill?  Doesn't have any relevance to dentistry nor does it make me want to switch dentists.  Looks like it was made with Windows Movie Maker.

----------


## Debzkidz

> Anyone seen the commercials from My Dentist?  The one with the senior citizen and short animated character running on the treadmill?  Doesn't have any relevance to dentistry nor does it make me want to switch dentists.  Looks like it was made with Windows Movie Maker.


 I get the point, taking care of your dental health, is part of taking care of your overall health, but its just so annoying and cheesy.  I dislike commercials that are split into to parts like this one: the first half airs, then another commercial for something else comes on, then the second half of the first commercial comes on.

----------


## Matt

> I never wanted to make love to bbq before, but that song has me thinking about it.
> 
> Wait...


All I know is, whenever I see that ad, I just want to put Mr. Spriggs' meat in my mouth, ASAP.

It also makes me hungry for some barbecue.

----------


## decepticobra

although not local, the ABSOLUTE WORST COMMERCIALS EVER MADE are tied between two:.....

"HEAD-ON,..APPLY DIRECTLY TO YOUR FOREHEAD"

and any commercial from Progressive Insurance featuring Flo,..especially that insanely annoying one where she is blowing the paper horn like its New Years Eve.

----------


## fuzzytoad

> although not local, the ABSOLUTE WORST COMMERCIALS EVER MADE are tied between two:.....
> 
> "HEAD-ON,..APPLY DIRECTLY TO YOUR FOREHEAD"
> 
> and any commercial from Progressive Insurance featuring Flo,..especially that insanely annoying one where she is blowing the paper horn like its New Years Eve.


no way..  Flo is hot..

----------


## OSUMom

> I have heard the Jack Elliot story but when the commercial came out the boy was supposed to be the brother of a girl I went to school with at Putnam City West whose name was, get this-Pepper Minton. Her family was connected to an advertising firm called Kaiser & Kaiser, I believe. Maybe jack Elliot grew up with a different name.
> 
> Bigray in Ok



My husand worked with that kid from the Del Rancho commercials a while back (of course he isn't a kid anymore but I think he still has the red hair).  It is not Jack Elliot.  I think his name is Jason.... maybe.

The one I hate these days is the car commercial where the girl says "Hey sugar, what's new?"  Could really do without that one.

----------


## sam greenroyd

Hate to beat on Richardson Homes again but the one commercial thats a cartoon makes me want to suck on a 45 cal. and it sticks in your head next thing you know your humming it. I guess it does what its supposed to.

----------


## Matt

This local commercial has caused me to destroy three TVs (two of which were mine):



Before checking YouTube, I did a Google Image Search for Spencer Stone.  I shan't be making that mistake again.

----------


## Dustin

> This local commercial has caused me to destroy three TVs (two of which were mine):
> 
> 
> 
> Before checking YouTube, I did a Google Image Search for Spencer Stone.  I shan't be making that mistake again.


my ears are bleeding.

----------


## redrunner

Aaaaghhhhhhhhhhh!!! Make it stop!!!

----------


## metro

Spencer's pretty proud of himself too

----------


## Bazooka Joe

> This local commercial has caused me to destroy three TVs (two of which were mine):
> 
> 
> 
> Before checking YouTube, I did a Google Image Search for Spencer Stone.  I shan't be making that mistake again.


so youre posting it on here so you and everyone else can destroy our computers???

----------


## Bazooka Joe

> My husand worked with that kid from the Del Rancho commercials a while back (of course he isn't a kid anymore but I think he still has the red hair).  It is not Jack Elliot.  I think his name is Jason.... maybe.
> 
> The one I hate these days is the car commercial where the girl says "Hey sugar, what's new?"  Could really do without that one.


you know that del rancho kid never got paid a dime in royalties.....ever. 

he at least should be able to strut into any del rancho and demand anything off the menu board for free.

----------


## RealJimbo

Any commercial that Randy Colton has anything to do with.  I'll turn the TV or radio OFF when I hear them.  Norman Nobody?  Edmond Somebody?  He must have been smoking some high grade when he wrote these.

----------


## ExtremistPullup

not the worst but the best

----------


## dmoor82

> All I know is, whenever I see that ad, I just want to put Mr. Spriggs' meat in my mouth, ASAP.
> 
> It also makes me hungry for some barbecue.


^^ Uhh yea, I just got that!pretty gross!

----------


## oneforone

I think the old Oklahoma Discount Furniture commercials will for ever be the worst commerical in history. 

NOW! AT OKLAHOMA DISCOUNT FURNITURE! 

Sofa Tables, Dinettes, Lamps and all the ugly furniture that was thrown out at the thrift store on sale now.

SE 29th and Sooner Road  (REPEAT)

----------


## stick47

> I think the old Oklahoma Discount Furniture commercials will for ever be the worst commerical in history. 
> 
> NOW! AT OKLAHOMA DISCOUNT FURNITURE! 
> 
> Sofa Tables, Dinettes, Lamps and all the ugly furniture that was thrown out at the thrift store on sale now.
> 
> SE 29th and Sooner Road  (REPEAT)


Say what you will, their ad is one of the better ones, speaking strictly from a business standpoint.

----------


## Mr. T in OKC

> no way..  Flo is hot..



I'll second that.  Please don't take Flo from my TV.

----------


## kevinpate

Flo is hot?
Put down the remote, step away from the tv.  
It's time to got outside for some fresh air.

----------


## dmoor82

I remember about 12 years ago I worked for Furniture discounters(out of biz),and Jhonny Ross did a commercial for Mr. Flutie and it was GOLD,he just brings energy and fast waving arms,Great guy!

----------


## Matt

Next time I see the commercial for GlobalHealth with those kids singing Better Than Ezra's "Good," I'mma give 'em all the chance to use the health care they're so damn proud of.

----------


## jmarkross

> Next time I see the commercial for GlobalHealth with those kids singing Better Than Ezra's "Good," I'mma give 'em all the chance to use the health care they're so damn proud of.


I agree...*that is a very annoying and disturbing ditty...*a bitch-slap is called for here...

----------


## AAC2005

Although it's not the worst nor most annoying commercial, I chuckle when I see the Salazar Roofing pickup truck parked in the handicapped space in front of their office...

----------


## Matt

> Meh.  They're using her to sell their crap; she's fair game for ridicule as far as I'm concerned.  I get the heebie-jeebies every time I hear the "letouwfamiwybiuwdyouwfamiwy'shome" line, for reals.  I wouldn't let her family build my family's anything.  Unless it was some sort of device that would block their own commercials from appearing on my TV.


I just saw a new Richardson Homes commercial which is conspicuously absent of the girl, and her signature line is delivered, off-screen, by several singers.

I hope I'm not premature in saying this but I believe our long national nightmare may be over.

----------


## cameron_405

"let our family build your family's home!" 

**cue jingle**  ♪♪  "life is good living in a Richardson home!"

...yeah, those spots are 'special'

----------


## Dustin

> I just saw a new Richardson Homes commercial which is conspicuously absent of the girl, and her signature line is delivered, off-screen, by several singers.
> 
> I hope I'm not premature in saying this but I believe our long national nightmare may be over.


Same with Mathis Brothers!  No talking at all on the commercial!

That'll probably change though.....

----------


## OKCNDN

The undisputed king of all bad local commercials is undoubtedly...













BOOMER Q ON MY PLATE!!!
BOOMER Q ON MY PLATE!!!
JUST CAN'T WAIT...
TO GET SOME BOOMER Q ON MY PLATE!!! :Ohno:

----------


## Snowman

Collectively car commercials stick out in my mind as the worst, but after I quick getting cable two years ago and have been watching seasons of TV and movies on netflix so I rarely have seen any commercials especially local ones recently.

Side note: it is not uncommon when they have their children or grand kids in commercials it is a way to give the kids money either for spending or college fund and it be a business write off. The main mistake their it needs to be done so the kids do not negatively affect the ad.

----------


## dmoor82

Are you Christian? Are you single? Are you Christian and single? hahahahahha

----------


## rixmix

LMAO @ theilluminatedfirefly.  I know exactly who you're talking about the guy swinghing his disjointed arm.  Too me, any commercial he's in is the most embarrassing; however Oklahoma City certainly has their fair share.

----------


## jmarkross

*Mr. Spriggs Bar-B-Q...*

----------


## OKCNDN

> *Mr. Spriggs Bar-B-Q...*


Yeah...I agree.  Are we supposed to eat it or screw it?

----------


## jmarkross

> Yeah...I agree.  Are we supposed to eat it or screw it?


 *
Were the BBQ sufficiently GOOD enough--*as case could be made for doing both! Have not eaten there...

----------


## Thunder

Nothing to do with the direct topic, but it was still a commercial.  What happened to that old lady that kept saying, "What Grandma says, Grandma does?"  Is she still alive or completely dead?

----------


## BrettM2

> Nothing to do with the direct topic, but it was still a commercial.  What happened to that old lady that kept saying, "What Grandma says, Grandma does?"  Is she still alive or completely dead?


Undead.

----------


## jmarkross

> Nothing to do with the direct topic, but it was still a commercial.  What happened to that old lady that kept saying, "What Grandma says, Grandma does?"  Is she still alive or completely dead?


I have heard--rumored--that the guys who said that were swept into a windshield of glass by Jor-el and sent off into the universe in permanent penance for their ads...they were last heard pleading...*"forgive me! forgive me!"*

----------


## Barry Luxton

> windshield of glass


Also known as the Phantom Zone.  But yeah, "Windshield of Glass" works, too. . .

----------


## jmarkross

> Also known as the Phantom Zone.  But yeah, "Windshield of Glass" works, too. . .


If memory serves me correctly (a crap-shoot, at best) the TV ad in question was a windshield replacement company..._hence the modification of the pane..._

----------


## Roadhawg

Not sure if this has been mentioned a couple dozen times but those Edmond Hyundai radio commercials drive me nuts.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> If memory serves me correctly (a crap-shoot, at best) the TV ad in question was a windshield replacement company..._hence the modification of the pane..._


 I think the name of the place was Glass Masters.  I remember the commercial.  They claimed loudly that your windshield replacement was FREE because they covered your deductible.  Then, in the fine print, they said they would only cover deductibles up to $100.  I don't know about anyone else, but my deductible has never been that low.

----------


## jmarkross

*I-35 Credit Auto* (well--actually all of these type--including Regal) with the cheap-jack canned caricature of the baby punker *"Kidd Credit"*. A new low in advertising, worldwide.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> Nothing to do with the direct topic, but it was still a commercial.  What happened to that old lady that kept saying, "What Grandma says, Grandma does?"  Is she still alive or completely dead?


That was actually a regional, if not national ad.  I saw it in Albuquerque.

----------


## jmarkross

> That was actually a regional, if not national ad.  I saw it in Albuquerque.


Regional...probably "canned"....ads that are generic enough to be used nationwide...like Marcum's Nursery with those dreadfully stupid rabbit characters...the* hyper-cheap way to do ads in medium/small markets.* They even have *SALES* on those off-the-rack ad campaigns! Ha!

----------


## Patrick

> Not sure if this has been mentioned a couple dozen times but those Edmond Hyundai radio commercials drive me nuts.


Awwww, come on!  Give a little respect to the person that wrote the lyrics to that song! lol!

----------


## jmarkross

> Awwww, come on!  Give a little respect to the person that wrote the lyrics to that song! lol!


Probably a roomate of the zombie who sings the theme song--for--

*HOAAAM-LAY-AND* Grocery Joint

----------


## jmarkross

Another grievous offender...*ANYTHING about Platt College*...*with the sparse-but-fluffy-haired Michael Pugliese pleading that we all...*

*JUST BELIEVE!*

----------


## BDK

Hey now, he's ensuring that the future is sound and solid.  :Smiley127:

----------


## jmarkross

> Hey now, he's ensuring that the future is sound and solid.


*After his words of encouragement--many have continued to a Ph.D. program at University of Matchbook...*

_I have little sympathy for these scum that use government programs and soak the public for these ridiculous educational gambits...to say nothing of taking full advantage of naive and well-meaning folks...they should be incarcerated..._

----------


## BDK

No disagreement here, that was all sarcasm.

----------


## jmarkross

> No disagreement here, that was all sarcasm.


I knew*...it's just those schools that produce false hopes are the lowest ebb of society...they get me all riled up--*not at you...

----------

